# UMAI dry bags



## bagbeard (Oct 4, 2013)

just wondering how many people have used these and what they think.  i want to try salami and have no drying chamber so from what ive read this is the product im looking for. 

do they make a different tasting product than natural casing?

once you open  the bag does the meat stay good for as long as normal cured salami?

does drying at fridge temps effect the taste, etc.

all advice is welcome.


----------



## jasonkuf (Oct 7, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2013)

The bag is designed to "replace" a curing chamber...  nothing more...  You need to follow the recipe for the type of aged, dried product you are making.....  If it's a % loss in weight, from the original weight, dry it until that % loss has been achieved...  etc...    If you are doing a dry aged hunk of beef, the bag manufacturer should have some directions in with the bags....  

Dave


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have used the bags and they worked as advertised.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 25, 2013)

Not sure where I was for this 2 weeks ago but I just "discovered" UMAi.  I haven't tried it yet but I am glad to hear they work as advertised.


----------

